# Installation Windows 10 impossible, via BootCamp sur MacBook Pro mi-2012 NON Retina OS Mojave



## Papalardon (1 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me suis un peu baladé sur le forum, mais je ne trouve pas de réponse à ma question,

Je vous explique, je n'arrive pas à installer Windows 10 via BootCamp sur mon macbook pro mi 2012 NON retina qui tourne sous OS Mojave.

En lisant l'aide Apple j'ai l'impression de pouvoir le faire (apparement 2012 et la première bonne année), mais premièrement pouvez me confirmer qu'il n'y a pas que les macbook pro 2012 retina, mais également les non retina qui soit éligible ?

Ensuite, lors de mon premier essai, j'ai bien pu accéder à la page d'installation de windows, mais tout se bloque au niveau de la sélection des pilotes, comme si les pilotes téléchargés sur l'utilitaire n'étaient pas compatible avec mon macbook pro.

Et, impossible d'aller plus loin dans cette installation, que faire ?

J'ai fais quelques recherches ailleurs aussi, mais je ne trouve pas de réponse certaine à ce problème.

Pourriez vous, si certains connaissent ce souci, me donner quelques conseils ?

Merci beaucoup.




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Locke (1 Mars 2020)

Papalardon a dit:


> Ensuite, lors de mon premier essai, j'ai bien pu accéder à la page d'installation de windows, mais tout se bloque au niveau de la sélection des pilotes, comme si les pilotes téléchargés sur l'utilitaire n'étaient pas compatible avec mon macbook pro.


Négatif, les pilotes téléchargés sont stockés à part, dans ton cas de figure dans une clé USB et le fichier Setup.exe pour installer les pilotes/drivers ne peut être exécuté que lorsque l'installation de Windows est terminée. Donc, ne peut se faire que sous l'Explorateur de Windows, mais jamais avant, ce n'est pas possible.

Ton problème est autre, mais lequel ? Le fichier .iso d'installation de Windows 10 a pour nom exact *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso* et impérativement en 64 bits.


----------



## Papalardon (1 Mars 2020)

Merci pour ta réponse, 

Alors, je me suis peut être mal exprimé, mais oui tout s’arrête alors que je suis sous l’installation de Windows, ça démarre bien sur cette partition, mais un des premiers trucs qu’il fait lors de cette installation c’est tenter de trouver les pilotes, en tout cas dans mon cas > et là, impossible il ne trouve rien de compatible, même si je lui indique le chemin des drivers qui se trouvent aussi logiquement sur la clé usb bootable...

Tu me dis qu’apparemment il fait ça après l’installation de Windows, pour ma part, je suis positif, c’est la première chose qu’il me demande lors de l’installation après la sélection de langue

Après oui j’ai bien un iso Windows 1909 en 64bits.

Pas d’infos quand à la compatibilité de mon modèle de MacBook Pro ?

Je vais ressayer, voir si j’ai une autre réponse, et vous envoyer des screen shoots

Encore merci pour ta contribution, une autre idée ?


----------



## ericse (1 Mars 2020)

Papalardon a dit:


> Pas d’infos quand à la compatibilité de mon modèle de MacBook Pro ?



Macbook Pro Mi-2012 ça peut être tous ceux là :






Mais par chance ils sont tous compatibles Windows 10 avec Bootcamp 6


----------



## sinbad21 (1 Mars 2020)

Tu as des périphériques branchés sur le MBP, souris, clavier, disque dur, autre ?


----------



## Papalardon (2 Mars 2020)

Donc après avoir réessayé cette installation BootCamp, je me trouve maintenant avec un nouveau problème :
A la première étape de sélection de la clé usb bootable, peut importe la taille de clé que j'insère (là une 32GB) il me dit que la clé USB bootable est impossible à créer car l'espace est insuffisant sur le disque...

Je me demande qu'elle est cette nouvelle complication, mais en gros oui, impossible d'aller plus loin.

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

Sinon, non, aucun périphérique branché au moment de l'installation. Mais maintenant je n'arrive de toute façon plus à faire de clé bootable, donc je ne me peux même plus me rendre à cette étape de l'installation de windows

Merci


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2020)

Papalardon a dit:


> A la première étape de sélection de la clé usb bootable, peut importe la taille de clé que j'insère (là une 32GB) il me dit que la clé USB bootable est impossible à créer car l'espace est insuffisant sur le disque...


Je serais curieux de voir une copie écran de la fenêtre d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp. Sinon, si ce dernier propose de créer une clé USB d'installation de Windows, il faut impérativement quelle soit formatée en FAT32 (MS-DOS) en table de partition MBR... https://support.apple.com/fr-gn/HT204923 ...et pas en Table de partition GUID.


----------



## Papalardon (4 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Je serais curieux de voir une copie écran de la fenêtre d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp. Sinon, si ce dernier propose de créer une clé USB d'installation de Windows, il faut impérativement quelle soit formatée en FAT32 (MS-DOS) en table de partition MBR... https://support.apple.com/fr-gn/HT204923 ...et pas en Table de partition GUID.



Je vous ai joint une copie d’écran, je ne sais pas si vous arrivez à la voir, mais j’ai intégré une image.

Je vais à nouveau formater ma clé, et réessayer, merci, je vous tiens informé !


----------



## Papalardon (4 Mars 2020)

Donc voilà, j'ai bien reformaté ma clé en FAT32, je vous joint une copie d'écran.

Et j'ai à nouveau la même galère au niveau de BootCamp, impossibilité de créer la clé, je vous joint une copie d'écran également.





J'espère que vous arrivez à voir les images que je vous ai intégré


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2020)

Papalardon a dit:


> J'espère que vous arrivez à voir les images que je vous ai intégré


C'est bien, mais ce qui m'intéresse est ceci...


Locke a dit:


> Je serais curieux de voir une copie écran de la fenêtre d'installation d'Assistant Boot Camp.


...car ce n'est pas clair pour moi.


----------



## Papalardon (4 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien, mais ce qui m'intéresse est ceci...
> 
> ...car ce n'est pas clair pour moi.



D’accord, alors je ne suis pas sûr de ce que tu aimerais voir, j’ai bien mis un screenshot de l’assistant d’installation bootcamp, quand j’ai le message d’erreur, est ce que tu le vois ?

Et sinon à quelle étape de l’assistant voudrait tu voir une capture écran ?

Merci


----------



## Locke (5 Mars 2020)

Papalardon a dit:


> Et sinon à quelle étape de l’assistant voudrait tu voir une capture écran ?


Surement pas de Utilitaire de disque, c'est une copie écran d'Assistant Boot Camp lors de son lancement. Qu'est-il proposé dans la fenêtre, téléchargement des pilotes/drivers, création d'une clé USB, utilisation d'un fichier .iso ?


----------



## heurtel (4 Mai 2020)

j ai exactement le meme probleme, la semaine derniere j ai fait l installation, aucun probleme. Cette semaine j ai changé mon disque dur interne, j ai d abord désintallé windows. et maintenant j essaie de réinstallé et impossible, bootcamp ne veut plus accepté de clé usb pour l installation du disk de démarage iso, espace clé insuffisant...??? c est la meme  clé que j ai utilisé la semaine dernière qui marchait tres bien une 32 GB usb 3,0.


----------



## Locke (4 Mai 2020)

heurtel a dit:


> bootcamp ne veut plus accepté de clé usb pour l installation du disk de démarage iso, espace clé insuffisant...??? c est la meme clé que j ai utilisé la semaine dernière qui marchait tres bien une 32 GB usb 3,0


Ta clé USB est bien formaté en FAT et Table de partition GUID...




...il faut bien sélectionner la racine ?


----------

